# Puget Sound Region herf



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Calling any and all gorillas............ A few of us are wanting to share some of the herf fun that seems to be happening ALL around the good ole USA..... There are a number of places that allow smoking and drinking in their lounges....Most all have nearby motels/hotels or friendly gorillas with spare rooms. Let's put together something to show our BOTL spirit and have some laughs to boot! Time and location will be up to a majority opinion of best venue.:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Calling any and all gorillas............ A few of us are wanting to share some of the herf fun that seems to be happening ALL around the good ole USA..... There are a number of places that allow smoking and drinking in their lounges....Most all have nearby motels/hotels or friendly gorillas with spare rooms. Let's put together something to show our BOTL spirit and have some laughs to boot! Time and location will be up to a majority opinion of best venue.:tu


Bump, anyone,anyone..........I bet Ferris Bueller would come!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

The new LCDH in Vancouver BC has a lounge....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> The new LCDH in Vancouver BC has a lounge....


Ooooo...I'm due for a trip north!


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I've heard the Tulalip/QuilCeda area has a smoking lounge.

I only know of a few other places "smoke friendly" in the NW, I really enjoyed my visit to the Aficionado Cigar Lounge at the Thunderbird Trading Post.

Washington State is in a vigorous state of smoker lockdown outside the Indian Reservations.

It sure would be nice to have a place in Seattle proper to herf.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm back on nite shift with monday/tuesday off. I can be convinced to exercise my passport to visit a LCDH in the near future.......Especially if we have a "local" guide(hint,hint Director)


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah guys I'm here. When you coming?

LCDH smoking room open 10-7, 7 days....there are a few cigar friendly patios at downtown restaurants. Joe Fortes comes to mind... I like weekends...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Depending on what time of year you do this I might be able to swing it...have family in Seattle area.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

another great herf i wont be able to make


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm in depending just which direction this is headed, i.e. North-South?

Oh and when?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will love to join you guys again... Probably this fall. Have fun:cb


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'll be in Seattle 07/23 - 07/28 on business. I would love to meet up with some Gorillas while there. Just lemme know!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> I'll be in Seattle 07/23 - 07/28 on business. I would love to meet up with some Gorillas while there. Just lemme know!!!


 These boys up in Seattle are a blast to hang out with. Lots of VET stories:u and ISOM discussion:tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> These boys up in Seattle are a blast to hang out with. Lots of VET stories:u and ISOM discussion:tu


Hopefully I can drag them out once and have a nice little herf while I'm there!!!

Guys? Interested?!?!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The week of 23 to 28 I am of 23,24 and work 1pm to 9pm shift rest of the week. I would be happy to meet up or host a herf @ my home if anyone is interested. Have a backyard and a bbq..........:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> The week of 23 to 28 I am of 23,24 and work 1pm to 9pm shift rest of the week. I would be happy to meet up or host a herf @ my home if anyone is interested. Have a backyard and a bbq..........:ss


Backyard bbq's rock!


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

Im a newb but im in:u


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

I could be convinced.  All depends on when and where and all that.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

This herf can go anyway we want it to. There is a very smoke friendly lounge I know of or I can host a bbq herf in my backyard. My days off however are monday and tuesday. Next month however I will be on the early shift and could herf ANY night of the week at any location. I live in Federal Way and our favorite herf lounge is in Fif. Down side to the lounge is the town has plenty of police to scoop up and "erratic" drivers. Up side is they have reasonable drink prices, good food,plasma tv's and leather couches and recliners. Either way I'm in! Love to smoke and chat and sipp some beverages so it's all good to me!:cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> This herf can go anyway we want it to. There is a very smoke friendly lounge I know of or I can host a bbq herf in my backyard. My days off however are monday and tuesday. Next month however I will be on the early shift and could herf ANY night of the week at any location. I live in Federal Way and our favorite herf lounge is in Fif. Down side to the lounge is the town has plenty of police to scoop up and "erratic" drivers. Up side is they have reasonable drink prices, good food,plasma tv's and leather couches and recliners. Either way I'm in! Love to smoke and chat and sipp some beverages so it's all good to me!:cb


I see you made it home. So stop the talking and set something up. I'm willing to drive down to Fife or do it up North....so what's it going to be?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I see you made it home. So stop the talking and set something up. I'm willing to drive down to Fife or do it up North....so what's it going to be?


:r:r:u


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Ok, here is the proposal. Monday evening July 23,2007 @ Smoky Joes Lounge to herf:ss,eato, drink:al:and watch the Mariners  on the big screen. Game starts at 5:35pm. here is a link to SJ's fine joint. 
http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/

OK, PPJ67 and other fine gorillas, balls in your court! :cb


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a maybe, but I'll put it on my calendar! :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Ok, here is the proposal. Monday evening July 23,2007 @ Smoky Joes Lounge to herf:ss,eato, drink:al:and watch the Mariners  on the big screen. Game starts at 5:35pm. here is a link to SJ's fine joint.
> http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/
> 
> OK, PPJ67 and other fine gorillas, balls in your court! :cb


I'm in.


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

the newbs in:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Ok, here is the proposal. Monday evening July 23,2007 @ Smoky Joes Lounge to herf:ss,eato, drink:al:and watch the Mariners on the big screen. Game starts at 5:35pm. here is a link to SJ's fine joint.
> http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/
> 
> OK, PPJ67 and other fine gorillas, balls in your court! :cb


I recommend their sliders (tiny burgers) with aujus and their fried calamari is tasteee. :dr


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I recommend their sliders (tiny burgers) with aujus and their fried calamari is tasteee. :dr


That's right, great food, good prices on drinks, great company.

What about *Joe*...you going to be coming?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Guys,
I'll try to make it if I can.
I'm going in for knee surgery on Wed the 18th.

I did stop by the Thunderbird yesterday afternoon to pick up a cigar or two and ended up staying for a little over six hours. Lots of nice friendly people there and one guy broke out part of his pipe collecton. He has hundreds of them but, only had 40 or 50 with him yesterday not to mention, lots of tobacco.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I'd love to come!!! Don't think I'll be able to though. Have a seminar until ater 6pm in Seattle...plus no car!!

Are there any nice places downtown Seattle to enjoy a smoke?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Maybe you could ride the commuter train to Tacoma for a local pick up to the herf? I could meet you at the light rail station.....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Smoky Joes has great food, good drink prices, leather couches and recliners, plasma tv's on every wall and friendly waitresses.They also carry a nice line up of premium nc sticks! Parking is a little tight as they are above a huge tribal bingo hall.....7/23/07 starting around 5:30 pm PDT!!!!!

The roll call looks like this so far:
PapaJohn67
Fishbeadtwo
RBCARMY
Zoomschwortz(maybe) had knee surgery, get a cane or a wheelchair ok?
Steve (from PNW herf site)
Garry (from PNW herf site)
Coffemonkey a local gorilla and (from PNW herf site)
and maybe a couple of my poker night friends


BTW Paging JOE, paging JOE aka Lenguamor you got a pm


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Smoky Joes has great food, good drink prices, leather couches and recliners, plasma tv's on every wall and friendly waitresses.They also carry a nice line up of premium nc sticks! Parking is a little tight as they are above a huge tribal bingo hall.....7/23/07 starting around 5:30 pm PDT!!!!!
> 
> The roll call looks like this so far:
> PapaJohn67
> ...


 I will be there in spirit:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Got a couple to add to the herf list:

Richard W from PNW herfers and our good herf bud Joe aka Lenguanamor(sp)


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in!:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'm in!:ss


I was wondering if you were going to make it:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Maybe a little R & R in the Northwest is needed for you Brent?


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Here I am, checking in! Unless Rainier blows, I'll be there.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Maybe you could ride the commuter train to Tacoma for a local pick up to the herf? I could meet you at the light rail station.....


Thanks for the offer, but I don't think I'll have time. I'll be in a training class until 6:15 then we have a company meet and greet they want us to attend. I'll see what I can do and let you know ASAP.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Aw man. The first local herf since I joined here and I won't be able to make it. Wouldn't be able to head out until close to 8PM and the drive down to Fife would take another hour. Have fun guys.

I'm hoping against hope that the new casino they're building at Snoqualmie will have a lounge as an alternative to the drastic north and south trips now required to smoke in a bar.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Bump for any stragglers.......Gonna be a good herf! bring plenty as we usually smo0ke 3 or 4 sticks each at these herfs!:cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Bump for any stragglers.......Gonna be a good herf! bring plenty as we usually smo0ke 3 or 4 sticks each at these herfs!:cb


Charlie

You bringing the Cremosa Cubana's again?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Actually I'm down to a fiver of Swisher Sweets, 3 Rum soaked Crooks and a 1/2 wheel of Vega Finas! But I will save you a Swisher if you want?:tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Post some pics when you git'er dun :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Will try to remember the camera but some guys are a little camera shy. I hope we get a good turnout? What happens at the herf......gets talked about on CS!!!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm sorry that I wasn't able to make the HERF.

How was the turnout?

Did anyone get some pictures?


----------

